# Buying new projector, thinking of the Optoma H180X



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi everyone,

My Optoma HD600x's motherboard apparently died because of dust (I never covered my projector, not very smart).

Shopping around I spotted the new Optoma H180

I heard it's a data projector (not that good for video), is it true? Overall does it seem like a good choice for someone whose needs were fulfilled by the Optoma HD600X?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If it were me, I'd look more for a home theater model. :dontknow:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree, a multi media projectors native resolution is usually 1280x800 at best so all video would have to be scaled to work and would mean that you would not get the full image or it would stretch it to fit. 
Do you have a budget?


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks all for the input. Eventually I went for it and the image is pretty good for the price (£400, which is a little over my budget)


----------

